# Up dated website



## dave k (Jul 16, 2003)

Hi all
after a small accident involveing football, beer, and barbecues. I have been laid up all week so i decided to re-design my site and add a few more galleries. Appoliges to those who's links i have missed off but will be adding soon. New galleries. bikeshow 2002 and street life in the assorted section in my portfolio. Hope you enjoy them constructive criticims welcome. There are one or two sections not finished yet as i have tried to plane ahead.
cheers.
dave k
(there i some silght nudity in some of the model galleries but nothing strong or pornographic)


----------



## Darfion (Jul 16, 2003)

Is that you Dave? You've improved with age.    Your site's better now mate. Now it looks like a photographers site and not just any old site.  Nice work from the bike show. I remember you showing me the original 
photos at work last year.


----------



## mrsid99 (Jul 16, 2003)

Great shot Dave!
 Lots of detail and contrast.
 I can't help noticing how much more class your hobo's have over our street people, better dressed if nothing else.


----------



## dave k (Jul 17, 2003)

So thats one for the brits hey  
some these guy's have been around for years. they have become tourist attractions. the guy in the picture has been around for over twenty years, his famous words are "penny for a cup of tea" he can say it about three times in one breath. he thought he had won the lottery when i gave him a couple of £ . should of got a model realse  though.
cheers
dave k


----------



## mrsid99 (Jul 17, 2003)

If you gave him a couple of quid that'll cover you anyway...you could say it was a "quid pro quo" if you're really into awful puns.
 BTW, did you notice his shoes are shined?  A really professional bum!


----------



## dave k (Jul 17, 2003)

Yea i think the roll royce just down the road was his. dam conned again.
dave k


----------



## mrsid99 (Jul 17, 2003)

I just checked out your website dave and I'm very impressed...not only are they great pics but the models are very good looking as well!
 Good work!
 (shame you didn't get a pic of him getting into his roller!)


----------



## dave k (Jul 17, 2003)

Thanks but you should have seen his minders lol  
cheers
dave k


----------

